# New York: 18th Century Ship Found



## towhead (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/15/18th-century-ship-found-a_n_647233.html


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 15, 2010)

That is pretty freaking AWESOME....I didn't know that they were still digging there at ground zero!!!  I visited there in 2008 and they already had the 9th story of the Freedom tower built...and that was what was the underground portion.....

  Here's what it looked like when I was there...


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 15, 2010)

And another view.....still was heavily secured area then....


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to horn in on your thread Julie[&:] Just thought I'd share a few of the memories from my whole experience there....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2010)

Just goes to show that you never know what is under your feet. Hmmm I wonder if this practice has any relation to the people of the Appalachian Mountains using cars as landfill to extend the flat areas of their yards? A friend of mine when I lived in Honaker, VA had a 1955 Chevrolet buried in his front yard near the creek. You could still look though the window inside the vehicle. In Buchanan County VA I know of a 1950's era Buick buried in another person's yard. It's awesome to see that the cosmopolitan city of New York has something in common with the backwoods of Southwest Virginia. LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2010)

Update 
 New York: 18th Century Ship Found 

 Archeologists have found several skeletons so far. They appear to be early Arab sailors from thier garments. From what they have reconstructed it appears as though they intentionally sailed the ship into the side of an early 18th century English trading post that stood next to the site. How strange.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Update
> New York: 18th Century Ship Found
> ...


 
 You crazy! LOL!


----------



## madman (Jul 16, 2010)

YO CRAZY.....................


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Supposedly it was a merchant ship used for landfill..


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah..my grandfather has a full size school bus burried with just the back door visible...was the "storm shelter" for years..you can go inside and see all the worms and stuff through the windows..i always thought it was awesome as a kid....good times


----------



## earlyglass (Aug 12, 2010)

Many of these early port cities such as New York, Boston, Portsmouth, and even San Francisco have expanded outward over the centuries. Look at some of the early maps and you will see how the cities have continued to extend out into the ocean. The great San Francisco dig took place where the old port was once located. There is a goldmine under those cities... you just can't get to it!


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 12, 2010)

I am an Ironworker (local 46) Manhattan and have been working at ground zero for almost 2 years. I am building Tower 4, located in the southeast corner of the "bathtub".  The ship was found while excavating for towers 5&6. Go to www.wtc.com for pictures of the progress on the site. Photos on tower4, the freedom tower, and the memorial. Artists rendering of the final project as well as progress. They have some cool shots of while they were excavating the site and you can see where an glacier came through million of years ago carving through the bedrock that makes up manhattan.  Spd


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2010)

As a local union worker and some one who lost friends the day of the attack, and who lost friends because of the attack, nothing will ever be acceptible at any time. My brother Bobby was having morning break when the firat plane hit and him and his friends never thought it was gonna amount to what it did, he called me on my cell phone as the second plane hit the second tower and I wouldn't believe him. I left work and got into my van and first thing I heard was that the first tower collapsed, being a construction worker for 20 some years this seemed impossible, when I got home and saw that this was the case I became a zombie........ This is the worst thing to ever happen to mankind IMHO


----------

